
Show HN: Flashlike Web Based Animation Editor - 100-xyz
https://toonclip.com/editor
======
100-xyz
Features: Import / Drop and drop images No Programming needed. Animation
scripting using everyday sentences such as: Cowboy say "Hi" Cowboy run to
Point P1 in 4 seconds.

Ability to fork others creations and create your own.

